# Does the nexus 7 have 5ghz Wifi (802.11A)?



## craig5571

I was just wondering if the Nexus 7 tablet has 5ghz Wifi (802.11a) and if someone had the FCC ID #


----------



## craig5571

it does not have 5ghz.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6054/google-nexus-7-mini-review

FYI


----------



## iPois0n

I believe the wifi runs on a dual band g/n much like most other devices.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Also http://www.google.com/nexus/#/7/specs


----------

